# My 10 pointer



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was hunting Sunday evening ( Nov 3) and was bothered by my phone vibrating. I took out of my pocket to shut off. As I shut it off, I looked up and saw 2 does out in front of me. Now, I was up 20' in my Summit climber. There was actually 4 does but my eyes set on the 2 in front of me. At this same time, I noticed a deer coming through the saplings (head down) and notice it had a rack.....a shooter! I took my G5 Quest Heat compound bow off the hanger and got set. Now I didn't have time to get my range finder out but did range some trees for markers at the beginning of my hunt and knew what I needed to do. This buck came in, and at my 30 yd tree I pulled back. I let the arrow go and POW! , I stuck him. He ran back in the saplings about 20 yds and stood there. I watched him stand there as the does scattered. One doe stopped under me. This buck stood as I watched him waiting for him to fall over. All of a sudden, he started walking towards me, eyes fixed on the doe under me. As he walked towards me ( I cant believe what I am seeing) blood was coming out his side. I waited for him as he headed for my "10 yd tree". Once he got there, I went to full draw.....baaadid at him stopping him. I let the Gold Tip arrow w/ a 100g Thunderhead broad head fly and POW!....I stuck him right in the O' pump house ! He ran about 50 yds and fell. This is my story and a pic of my bow kill. ANY COMMENTS AND GUESS ON SCORE? He has a 17" inside spread.I am not getting full head mount but I am getting a European mount done. Thanks all and be safe.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

when bucks are after a doe in heat nothing matters to them...its just like dogs...i had a male brittany spaniel get loose running after a neighbors dog once and its a long story but this dude had a broken jaw...2 bullet wounds and a broken leg and was still trying to chase her when i found him. once i got him and to the vet he about died when the testosterone wore off.

nice buck man its starting to get good!!!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Awsome story congrats. Im sure that had to be extremely exciting. How was the first shot placement once you got your hands on him?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome story.....nice job!!! As far as gross goes...hard to tell by that photo its coming up really small on my computer....i'd put him in the 120" range. Would make a good european mount....definitley good genetics on a young deer!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice story and a nice deer.

my first deer hunt I went with 2 friends to a wildlife area. they placed me on this trail that leads down into a swampy area and then the river. we was gun hunting bucks only. I had 2 does come up the trail about 20 yrds from me. boy was I excited. we went in for lunch and went back out for the afternoon hunt. I moved down the trail to the river. I was setting at the bottom of a tree and see these deer coming down the trail on the other side of the river. they cross right in front of me. 6 or 7 does come out of the river right on top of me. the next morning I go back to the same place and climb a tree. I have a good limb to sit on and another I can use for a rest. about 9:00 am I see a deer coming down the trail on the other side of the river. it turns out to be a big doe. but I remember guys telling me if you see a lone doe to watch for a buck. the doe comes down to the river and turns down along the river. about that time I see something move, I look and its a buck following the doe. he comes down and starts across the river, then the doe grunts and the buck backs out of the river and starts walking towards the doe. I get ready and shoot at the buck. he starts running and I fire 2 more shots. then my gun jams, I clear the jam and start looking and see a deer. I pull up the gun and it doesn't fire and boy was I glad because it was the doe. I climb down and walk down the river until I found a good place to cross. I walk back up the river and find my first deer, its a nice 10 pointer. that was my first deer hunt and my first deer. it wasn't as big as yours but I was very happy. I was 29 yrs old and have hunted every yr since then.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job on the 10 pt.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the read and nice one!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

your pic is too small to tell, looks like you have a very nice buck- real wide spread...


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

EYEFISHER2 , my first shot went behind the left shoulder (angle shot) and went through the back right leg. It looked like the Thunder head got part of the liver when I was field dressing him. How can I get this picture bigger? Any ideas? Thanks for the comments and the congrats. I hope you all experience a great hunt like mine but most of all, be safe


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey chad i just shot me a super nice 10 pt saturday. Good job on yours!!


----------

